# Doulton Knowledge needed



## jdogrulz (Sep 15, 2010)

Could someone please tell me what this says "DOULTON & ???? / LAMBETH". I can not find this mark anywhere. I know of the "Doulton  & Watts" but it doesnt look like "watts". There was also a "Doulton & Co Ltd" but that was his son and it was not in Lambeth, it was in Burslem, Staffordshire. The most common mark on these inks are the "Doulton / Lambeth" mark. I looked all over and found alot of info and most of his marks but not this one. Maybe it is "watts" and its just not pressed right, I dont know.
 Anyway, any opinions, facts, non facts, hell ANYTHING would be highly appreciated. 

 Thanks,
 Jeff


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2010)

Doulton & Co. Ltd.


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2010)

This mark was used on the more utilitarian wares like your ink and this foot warmer, unlike decorative pieces.....

 http://specialistauctions.com/auctiondetails.php?id=1153381

 Third bottle down on the left has this mark incised as well...

 http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:e9GEnc02i_8J:www.codds-n-odds.co.uk/ruthin.html+%22doulton+%26+co+ltd+lambeth%22&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

 and yet another ink with the numbers like yours too....

 http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tcnhKhMWJgkJ:www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/doulton-lambeth-stoneware-bottle+%22doulton+%26+co+ltd+lambeth%22&cd=7&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## div2roty (Sep 15, 2010)

> Doulton & Co. Ltd.


 
 Thats what I see too, good call epackage.


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanx d2r, I used to collect Royal Doulton Character Jugs until I grew tired of them and sold the group of 228 large ones to a collector in England....


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info epack, can you date it? I can not find where they started and stopped using this mark.


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Jeff,  Doulton & Co were trading in Lambeth, Derby by 1815 as Jones ,Watt & Doulton. Here is another typical Doulton & Co Lambeth mark - on their so-called square top ink pourer:


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 15, 2010)

The diamond dating mark is the registration of the bottle design - dated 28 March 1876. The actual date of the bottle is probably 1921, from the 21 inside the circular mark; Here is the actual bottle:


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks SA, I am not so sure about using the number in the middle to date it. He normally used a Letter with a number when dating. Have a look here and see what you think:

http://www.antique-marks.com/doulton-marks.html

 Almost positive that this one and yours are pre 1900.


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2010)

this mark was used from the late 1870's thru about 1920's.....


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks again epack[]


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2010)

a pleasure....


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Jeff; thank you to you & others for being polite and not commenting on my twaddle:- firstly the monumental feat of moving Lambeth to Derby!! and the dating issue. The 21 was the class mark (for this I must thank Stockton's _Victorian Bottles_). Not sure what the 10 incised above the Doulton mark is. It would be useful to know when Doulton & Co became a Limited Company. Here is the mark from another square top, with the 21 class mark, but this one says Limited instead of Ltd:


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok SA, I think I got it. Here is what I have been able to dig up:

 1815-1853 Doulton & Watts

 1853-1882 Doulton and Co

 1882-1901 Doulton and Co Ltd.

 1901- Present Royal Doulton



 John Watts retired in 1853 and Henry Doulton & Company merged with Doulton  and Watts to form a single trading company to be known as Doulton & Company.

 From 1858 until his death, John Doulton directed Doulton and Co. Pottery in Lambeth, 
 England. John Doulton began experimenting with a more decorative pottery line. Many
 glazes and decorative effects were developed including faience, impasto, silicon, carrara, 
 marqueterie, chine, and rouge flambe. The factory operated in Lambeth until 1956. In the
 late 19th century at the original Lambeth location, fine artwares were decorated by artists 
 including Hannah Barlow and George Tinsworth.

 John Doulton learned the trade of pottery making at the tender age of twenty two while 
 working at the Fulham Manufacturing Co, well known as the first English commerical 
 pottery, producing stoneware. Fulham was founded in 1688 and later assumed the name 
 of Jones, Watts and Doulton. Sometime after the firms name changed to Doulton and 
 made a variety of decorative products for the affluent buyer.

 From a meager beginning John Doulton amassed one of the  largest pottery and porcelain 
 factories the world has ever known. In the year 1815. John Doulton, at the tender age of 22,
 invested his lifetime savings of Â£100  in a small pottery. His previous experience in other 
 potteries gave him the knowledge necessary to attempt such an adventure.

 The year was 1815 and the company founder, John Doulton, began producing practical 
 and decorative stoneware from a small potery in Lambeth, South of London. With much 
 effort in manufacturing utility items such as sewer pipe and the like, he went into 
 partnership with Johnand Martha Watts. The firm took on the name of Doulton & Watts 
 and become a well known firm in the area. As time passed, Doulton's son Henry joined the 
 firm as an apprentice.

 Henry built up the business and relocated it 60 years later to Stoke-on-Trent.


 In 1878, Sir Henry Doulton purchased Pinder, Bourne and Company of Burslem. 
 Queen Victoria knighted Henry Doulton in 1887 for his innovations in the ceramic 
 art. In 1882, the company became Doulton and Company, Ltd. In 1882, a second  
 factory was built in Burslem which still continues to produce the famous figurines, 
 jugs, and table wares. It added porcelain production and earthenware production 
 to its offerings in 1884. Also in 1884, Doulton added decorated porcelain to the other 
 production lines. Doulton figures were made at the Burslem plants from 1890 until 
 1978. Stoneware production ceased at Lambeth in 1956.

 So this puts my ink between 1882-1901.

 Hope this helps you.

 Jeff


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 17, 2010)

Great work Jeff; very useful dateline and nice details about the development. For me this is a great deal of what the whole a-b.net site is all about (as well as the great photos!) (and the ocasional verbal blarney - or should that be 'barney"  [local slang for a punch-up!]). As a treat, here's what I'm having to put up with right now - washing bottles at my back door & having to step over these : !!


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 17, 2010)

OUCH!! better to step over than step on[]


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 17, 2010)

Actually the two outside right now are quite friendly, as long as you keep the bread and cabbage leaves coming! The smaller one is called Priscilla & is quite happy to take food from my hand; the trouble is when my back is turned as I get bottles out of the tub, she tries to sneak into the kitchen! Now if only I could get them to scrub the bottles with their quills ...! And during the day we often have this peering into the kitchen ..


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 17, 2010)

And as if that isn't enough we have this fellow and his troop wandering past in the road in front of our house ...  Better stop with this one as this thread isn't supposed to be about zoos or private game parks!!


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 17, 2010)

I think he was definitely saying; "Get that #@%$ camera outa my face!"


----------



## epackage (Sep 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  jdogrulz
> 
> Ok SA, I think I got it. Here is what I have been able to dig up:
> 
> ...


 These dates are misleading because I have owned pieces with this mark that were actually made in the early 1920's, there has just been so much Doulton produced it can be a real mind bender to try and get things straight......Jim


----------



## luckiest (Sep 20, 2010)

nice assortment of neighbors you have there SAbottles.

 I have found a few of those square snout inks from different companys, they all have the same diamond reg. #, so I cant see that being the production date but they never come out of dumps newer then around 1900.  I think that white ink is 1880s or 90s, call it an educated hunch.


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks luckiest


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi. luckiest. Would be interested to see a photo of one of these square top inks; didn't realise any other companies had copied the style. The diamond mark is a registration date rather than a production date. It is found on mid 19th C glass as well.
 Neighbours? We think of them more as non-paying residents!


----------

